# My Custom Author's Autographs Screensaver



## 911jason

I got the idea from the autographed Kindle I posted about a few weeks ago. So I used some of my favorite author's autographs that I found on the web to create a screensaver.

Mine includes the following autographs:


W.E.B. Griffin
Tom Clancy
Lee Child
Thomas Harris
Barry Eisler
Stephen Hunter
Robert Crais
Stephen King
Dean Koontz
T. Jefferson Parker
Michael Crichton
Joseph Wambaugh
Steve Martini
Joseph Heller
Robert Ludlum
Jeffrey Archer
Stephen Coonts
Clive Cussler
Nelson DeMille
John LeCarre
James Patterson

I'd be happy to create one for anyone who'd like one. If you'd like one, just post a list of the authors you want me to include. I have about 100 authors already in Photoshop ready to go, but I can probably find almost anyone. I'd also be happy to include any of the authors on the board here who'd like to scan their autograph in and post it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Wow, what a neat idea!

N


----------



## 911jason

Thanks, I thought so!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Wow!  How Cool!  I don't know if I love enough authors....lets see:

JD Robb
Stephanie Meyer
Janet Evanovich
Charlaine Harris
James Patterson
Carrie Vaughn
Stephen King
Marian Keyes
Jennifer Weiner
Sue Monk Kidd
Wally Lamb
Jan Karon

Interesting for me to try and write down and remember all the authors of books I love!  Surely I have forgotten many...


----------



## 911jason

I'm trying to find all the autographs you requested, having trouble with a few, but found this one and thought I'd post it real quick...


----------



## 911jason

OK, got all of them except for Carrie Vaughn and Marian Keyes... if you can find an image of their signature anywhere, post a link for me and I'll add them. I'll post the screensaver with the ones I do have in a little bit.


----------



## 911jason

Alrighty, here you go Kay... I wasn't sure how much I liked it with just the autographs, since there weren't enough to really fill the screen completely. I tried several different shuffles to see where everything fit best. So I created one with just the autographs, then I created another with an ornamental design in the middle and then the autographs arranged around it. I'd be happy to play around with it some more if you're not happy with either of these. I can also change the ornament to something else if you like. Let me know...

Click on an image to see the full size one, then you can right-click and save it from there.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wow. Those are absolutely wonderful--I would love one also! That is an incredibly generous offer, thank you!!! My favorites are:

Sue Monk Kidd
Jean Shinoda Bolen
Vicki Noble
Carolyn Myss
Layne Redmond
Starhawk
Joan Borysenko
Elinor Gadon
Anodea Judith
Ellen Dugan
Diane Stein
Christiane Northrup
Mary K. Greer
Susun Weed
Sandra Ingerman
Denise Linn
Nora Roberts
Jayne Castle
Dolores S. Riccio
Georgette Heyer

How in the world have you been able to locate so many signatures (In some ways that is a little bit scary!)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

That is such a neat idea, I may have to think of some to seek out


----------



## 911jason

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Wow. Those are absolutely wonderful--I would love one also! That is an incredibly generous offer, thank you!!!...
> 
> How in the world have you been able to locate so many signatures (In some ways that is a little bit scary!)


Most of them through Google... or my secret weapon - Ebay - search for signed editions with the author name and there is usually a picture of the autographed page. Then I use Photoshop to isolate the autograph from any text they may have signed on top of, etc.

I'll get to work on yours now... probably will have it posted later tonight.


----------



## 911jason

Wisteria,

Unfortunately, despite spending about 2 hours on Google and Ebay, I couldn't find most of your requested autographs. I ended up with only 7, so I don't know if you'll be happy with how it turned out. I added a little ornamentation to try and fill it out a little. (KindleKay, if you'd like me to add some more ornamentation, let me know...)

Click on the image to see the full size one, then you can right-click and save it from there.


----------



## drenee

Jason, those are really nice.  What a wonderful idea.  
deb


----------



## 911jason

Why thank you deb!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Thanks Jason. I really appreciate you giving it a try....my fault for loving less famous, rather elusive authors I guess.


----------



## 911jason

You're welcome, sorry I wasn't able to find more!

There are 100's of author's autographs (and a few random famous people's as well) at *THIS SITE*. If you want to browse through there for some others that you like and post the names you find here, I'll be happy to do another one.


----------



## Neekeebee

It's fun seeing what these autographs look like!

N


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Would you be willing to make me one with the following authors?

Anne McCafferey
Stephanie Meyes
Margaret Mitchell
JK Rowling
Robert Jordan
JD Robb
JR Ward
Janet Evanovich
James Patterson
Dick Francis
Robert Ludlum
James Mitchner
Tom Clancy
Eoin Colfer
Laura Ingalls Wilder
LM Montgomery
Shakespeare
Diana Gabaldon

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 911jason

Sure... I might even have time to finish it before I leave for work... =)


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Raven, let me know if you want me to make any changes... the only one I couldn't find was JR Ward, couldn't find it as Jessica Bird either.



...and inverted...


----------



## Neekeebee

If your offer still stands, would you make one for my Kindle?  (It took me a couple of days to come up with my list  )  Thanks so much!

Jane Austen
George R. R. Martin
Thomas Sowell
Jodi Picoult
Sharon Kay Penman
Vince Flynn
Laurien Berenson
Laura Levine
Sophie Kinsella
W.P. Kinsella
Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni
Deanna Raybourn
Anne Tyler
Elizabeth Berg
E.W. Hildick

N


----------



## 911jason

Of course I will! I can't do it now since I'm at work though, I need my laptop and photoshop.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## 911jason

Glad you liked it... =)


----------



## kimbertay

Hi Jason,

If the offer still stands and you have time I would love to have these:

Charlaine Harris
JD Robb
Diana Gabaldon
Lynsay Sands
Stephenie Meyer
Kerrelyn Sparks
Sherrilyn Kenyon
Lara Adrian
Jeaniene Frost
Kim Harrison
Kresley Cole

You are awesome to do these for people.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OH THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!  I love it!!

(How did I forget JK Rowling??)


----------



## 911jason

Well, bad news... I was only able to find 7 of the 15 requested by NeeKeeBee and 6 of the 11 for Kimbertay. There really isn't enough there to fill a screensaver... sorry. =(

If you guys can find some more autographs you'd like me to add, let me know. It'd be helpful if you could try to find the autograph online, because I'm spending hours just looking for them, and this would make it much easier for me, and also allow you to see what's actually available and make a realistic list.

The sources I've been using are:
http://www.fadedgiant.net/html/signatures_quotes.htm
http://www.tomfolio.com/Autographs/AGList.asp
and www.ebay.com then searching for *"author name" signed* i.e. *"VINCE FLYNN" signed* then I just look through the resulting items for any images of the signed page.


----------



## 911jason

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OH THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!! I love it!!
> 
> (How did I forget JK Rowling??)


Do you want me to add JK to yours? I can also add some ornamentation if you like, or reverse the image to white signatures on black background, etc. I've been experimenting more the more I do, so let me know if you'd like me to make changes to yours. =)


----------



## kimbertay

Thanks Jason!  I will think of some more to add and then locate them so you don't have so much work to do.  You rock!


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for understanding Kimbertay, let me know when you have more to add, and I'll get right on it! =)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I would love it if you have time to add JK but certainly understand if you dont....ornamentation or not, I sure do LOVE it!  You are so sweet to make it for me!


----------



## 911jason

Working on it now, don't go to bed yet! =)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Awww.....


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Kay... hope you like them!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I LOVE THEM!!!  Thank you SOOOOO much!!!!


----------



## 911jason

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I LOVE THEM!!! Thank you SOOOOO much!!!!


Oh good! Glad to hear it... =)


----------



## CegAbq

These are really neat! You are so very giving to do this for us.


----------



## 911jason

CegAbq said:


> These are really neat! You are so very giving to do this for *us*.


Us? Where's your request? =)


----------



## CegAbq

Well - I meant the all of "us" here on KB.
Strangely, I have a DecalGirl skin that I adore & adore even more the downloaded screensaver that came with it, that I am not too interested in other screensavers. I just love the total look it give my KK.

but I still think your work is really nice.


----------



## Neekeebee

911jason said:


> Well, bad news... I was only able to find 7 of the 15 requested by NeeKeeBee and 6 of the 11 for Kimbertay. There really isn't enough there to fill a screensaver... sorry. =(
> 
> If you guys can find some more autographs you'd like me to add, let me know. It'd be helpful if you could try to find the autograph online, because I'm spending hours just looking for them, and this would make it much easier for me, and also allow you to see what's actually available and make a realistic list.


So sorry to make it difficult!  (Maybe my authors are too busy writing to sign books! ) You are so nice to try, though! Thank you very much! I'm going to take a look at the sites you listed when I have some time, too. It might remind me of some authors I forgot I like!

N


----------



## BTackitt

Jason, maybe it would help if you left a list of signatures you already have. then people know which ones they need to look for when they make their wish list.


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> Jason, maybe it would help if you left a list of signatures you already have. then people know which ones they need to look for when they make their wish list.





911jason said:


> The sources I've been using are:
> http://www.fadedgiant.net/html/signatures_quotes.htm
> http://www.tomfolio.com/Autographs/AGList.asp


Rather than try to type out more than 150 names that I currently have saved, I just pointed people to those two sites above. There are alphabetical listings on those sites. For anyone that can't be found on those sites, I also posted instructions on how to search ebay. I don't mind doing that myself, but at least if someone does that before requesting, they'll know if the autograph they want is available.


----------



## Cat

OHHH-a MYYYY-a GAAAAWD-a! I love them all, Jason! I love them with a design, and without, I love them black on white, and white on black! If you'll make me one, too, I'll scrounge up a list. The way you arrange the names is really pretty and artistic. SO kewl! I'd like to see their names printed in teeny tiny letters underneath, though, since sometimes the sigs are illegible. Is that an ok request?


----------



## 911jason

Of course! Just keep in mind that with the added names printed underneath each sig, there won't be room for as many... but once you give me a list, I'll play around with it until it looks the best it can. =)


----------



## Cat

Woohoo!! 
I'm thinking teeeeny tiny so maybe you even have to squint to read them.

Here's my list:
Hans Christian Anderson
Margaret Atwood
Edward Gorey
Stephen King
Dean Koontz
I found those at fadedgiant, the rest I found at tomfolio
Lloyd Alexander
L Frank Baum
Beverly Cleary
Robert Ludlum

Jane Trahey - I couldn't find her. I also googled Jane Trahey autograph, and Jane Trahey signatue. I clicked on every link on the first page of those searches without luck. If you know where to find it without a lot of time/effort, I'd love to have her name on the screensaver. too.

Thankee muchlee!

If this is too many to print names underneath, then don't bother.


----------



## Cat

Well? Is it done yet??


----------



## 911jason

Hahahaha... just woke up. Will work on it this evening though. =)


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Cat, couldn't find Jane Trahey, sorry... =(

Let me know if you want me to make any changes, like the font I used on the names under the signatures or the ornamentation, or anything else...

Right-click each image and select Save Image As, it will be the right size.


----------



## Cat

Really fantastic, Jason, I love 'em! 

Don't bother re-doing, but the black on white doesn't show up legibly I don't know if anyone else has come across this and are too polite to mention it? Or (hopefully) it's just me. As in I'm the only one it's happened to, and I'm the only one with a big mouth. 

I SO appreciate you making me these screensavers! And I love how you paid attention to where the text name was placed under the signatures. I'm SO liking this. I feel warm and fuzzy looking at some favorite childhood (and current) authors. Thanks!!!

My Skinderella is the most fashionable, well dressed kid on my block. na-na boo-boo.


----------



## 911jason

Cat said:


> Don't bother re-doing, but the black on white doesn't show up legibly I don't know if anyone else has come across this and are too polite to mention it? Or (hopefully) it's just me. As in I'm the only one it's happened to, and I'm the only one with a big mouth.


Hmmm... I have both versions on my Kindle (of my fav authors, not yours) and they look equally good. Which one in particular (file name please) doesn't look right? I'll put it on my Kindle to see if I can find the problem. If I can figure out what's causing it, I'll definitely re-do it! =)


----------



## Cat

Nope..I ain't tellin' ya the file names. Ya ain't redoin' nuttin'! I love the two that look perfect.

Still feeling the warm and fuzzies this morning 
[edit: and no, it's not a hangover! ]


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

That looks really cool with the names under the signature!

I have both versions of the one made for me on my Kindle and they both look fine to me.


----------



## 911jason

Cat, Raven and the others who I've made these for, let me know if you want anything changed, I have all of them saved in Photoshop and they are very easy to edit. It's not a big deal at all. I can add ornamentation or printed names for those that didn't get them.


----------



## 911jason

I think I may have figured out the problem Cat, try these. All 4 have been edited.


----------



## 911jason

Oh one other thing Cat, you wouldn't by chance be using a Kindle 1 would you? I'm outputting all of these with 16 shades of gray which is suited for the K2. They'd probably look fine on the K1 also, but if not, I can output them differently to try and optimize them for the K1.


----------



## Cat

Wow, Jason, I can't believe you went through all the trouble. I sincerely meant and mean it when I say you don't have to. The ones you made for me are fantastic. Having said this, I d/l these new ones you made and will test them out later today. Also, since you actually did go through all that extra time and trouble, I should tell you the black backround/white lettering ones were perfect so if you don't listen to me again (grrrr) you wont do twice the work again. 
I should just tell you they're all perfect now, but I fell obligated to be completely honest since I opened my big mouth in the first place. I'd certainly want someone to be honest w/me. BUT I don't like the idea of you doing more work on a perfectly beautiful and unique project that I'm Perfectly happy with.

I'm using a K2, btw 

Lastly, You Rawk!


----------



## 911jason

It really is no problem Cat, once the screensaver is created and saved, it literally takes a minute or two to make minor changes. Let me know how the new ones work out, just because I'm curious and I'd like to figure out the problem, so the next person doesn't end up with a less-than-perfect finished product. =)


----------



## Cat

As far as I'm concerned, all the screensavers are perfect. I have a black, and a white on Skinderella, now. Mucho thankee, Jason, for all your work to make my screensavers perfect!


----------



## 911jason

Oh good, glad they are working for you! =)


----------



## 911jason

This was a private message request...

Authors:

L. A. Banks
Clive Barker
Agatha Christie
Roald Dahl
Walt Disney
Arthur Conan Doyle
Laurell K Hamilton
Kim Harrison
Sherrilyn Kenyon
Stephen King
Dean Koonz
H. P. Lovecraft
George R. R. Martin
Stephanie Meyer
James Patterson
Anne Rice
JK Rowling
JRR Tolkien
Mark Twain


----------



## heragn

WOW Jason!!  That looks amazing!  Awesome job


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Pushka

What a brilliant idea.  Great work Jason.  And I have pinched the one with Diana Gabaldon!  Ravensclaw's I think except I have renamed it for me!


----------

